# MP3 Player



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Heh, there seems to be so many different types of MP3 players these days, I find it awfully hard to find a perfect one for me.... I'm really just looking for something 100 dollars or under, where I could take it with me while running (small-ish), and can hold roughly 200 songs maybe... give or take some. 

Oh, and something Non-Apple is really what I'm looking for as well.... not a fan of iPods.  

There seems to be a lot of music lovers on this forum! So I would like to hear your suggestions on what MP3 Player works for you.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

My phone! 

Helio drift.

I think i actually have two brand new mp3's in my closet i have never used, have abundance of them around here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

i have a Sansa Rapsody MP3 player. same size as a ipod. only about 3 inches tall and an inch and a half wide but a little thiker. I have 183 songs on it now and i have 1227 of the 4000 MB's left. i really like it and suggest it to every body.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

I have a Creative Zen Sleek. Around 20 gigs and feels nice in your hand. However, I don't think you'll be able to get it for under $100.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

I have a Creative Muvo.Got it as a gift a few years ago. Its only 256mb, but thats enough for me. I like to be able to change everything out once in awhile. At the time I think it was about $55, but now they can hold 1gb and cost about the same at Wal-mart. http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5272620 They work just fine and if I mess it up on the motorcycle or snowboarding I could care less. If this one ever takes out on me I wouldn't think twice about getting another one. I'm satisfied with it. The only recommendation is to get a different set of ear phones. I like these A LOT! http://www.aerostich.com/product.php?productid=16305&cat=337&page=1 Great bass response.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

I also have a Sansa rapsody e-260 mp3 player


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Well, they're basically all the same, from what I see 

I'll stick with my cd player hehe.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

thing is I didn't want an ipod but then again they are decent and fairly popular meaning parts are made more often, winamp and itunes are the best music players out there. so if its compatible with those 2 then your good for anything, don't not use windows media player its made by microsux and we all know there scheme to take over the world

I got a 4 gig nano had it for a year and loving it still, overall there decent and apple is decent with there customer service from what I have heard


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Ipod is releasing a new one if it isn't out already, basically will be identical to the Iphone but no phone service, have wi-fi built in and all. Took a bit to figure out how to put movies on my ipod, it has all these automatic settings you have to turn off in order for you to put ur movies on it urself versus from their site.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My sister's Lyra managed to survive several years in her backpack until she got a creative with a 40GB hard drive, now she wants to swap the drive for a 120 GB one. The Lyra still works fine, I put a 1GB memory card we bought for something else in it and it works. I suggest you get one that takes cards and buy additional memory when it goes on sale.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

I believe the new iPod nanos will play videos as well....not entirely sure on that though. 

I know you said you weren't a fan of iPods, but I have a 2gb nano and love it.  They are cheaper now than they were before (the 2nd generation), but not yet under $100.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

JustOneMore20 said:


> I believe the new iPod nanos will play videos as well....not entirely sure on that though.
> 
> I know you said you weren't a fan of iPods, but I have a 2gb nano and love it.  They are cheaper now than they were before (the 2nd generation), but not yet under $100.


Yeah, the new nanos will have video. Seems kinda stupid IMO... the big 30 and 60 gb video Ipods have small enough screens....can't imagine watching a movie on a nano's screen, even if they do enlarge it slightly.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

I have an 8gig Sansa mp3 player. It works well. It was like $140ish. I didn't need like a 30gig ipod or anything. I couldn't possibly listen to music that much. There were smaller ones for less


----------

